# New Yamaha Viking... Well, what ya'll think?



## Polaris425

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538879216157708.1073741838.196921510353482&type=3

Some designs I like, i.e. the battery is up under the hood.... smart move

But airbox under the middle seat? Horrible.


----------



## crazybear

Power plant?


----------



## Ole Nasty

686cc, same as Rhino/Grizzly 700. Way to go Yamaflop.


----------



## Polaris425

700 I think?


----------



## Musclemckeester

The fact that they are not offering a bigger bore engine is kind of a fail to me.


----------



## JPs300

So basically their "new big thing" is a 8" wider Rhino..............


Well, I guess it's better than just a new paint scheme, lol.


----------



## sloboy

Battery is under the hood on 700 rhino and airbox. This viking was a let down in my book. Yamaha says they are releasing 5 new SxS in 5 years. Hope its not "graphic new colors" and bring something out the wood words. I am a yamaha fan but they have got to step up to the plate, or they wont be getting my business any time soon.


----------

